# any good 2d pixel art program recommendations?



## idle (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm after a 2d graphics program which is free or relatively cheap. I've used Photoshop, and although very nice, I'm not intending on using this for commercial purposes.

I would like something at the same level as deluxe paint on the amiga, but will settle for something like MS paint.

I sometimes use GIMP, but it's not a nice program to use. Fonts thru X aren't good, and the current brush doesn't show up under the cursor, so it's a guessing game half the time.

It seems that programs on OS-X are either expensive, 3d, or vector based. 

any help appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 30, 2003)

I hear there's going to be a new version of Color It! out for OS X soon... that was always a fun mid-level app.


----------



## idle (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *I hear there's going to be a new version of Color It! out for OS X soon... that was always a fun mid-level app. *



I hope that's a good thing. I'm still a mac newbie so have never heard of it.   

but according to their webpage, version 4 is $US49.95... bit steep. sigh. maybe I'll undust one my amigas...

should I also read between the lines and assume that there is currently no other app similar available for os-x?

thanks.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you take a look at AppleWorks and GraphicConverter? If you have an e/iMac you should have AppleWorks bundled... On some Macs you get GC too!


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 30, 2003)

Dear All,

You could try Painter 8, which is not exactly cheap, but it's cheaper than PhotoShop.

Also, ain't Corel Paint on X yet?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't mean to sound like a pain in the rear, but have you tried searching http://www.versiontracker.com and http://www.macupdate.com for paint programs?

I glossed over some of the results. If you dig MS Paint, I think I saw some kiddie apps at versiontracker that might fit the bill. *shrugs*


----------



## idle (Jul 30, 2003)

*hulkaros:* I have GC, but not AW. is it downloadable? GC of course, isn't useful to me unless I produce something 

*cockneygeezer:* I saw an old version of painter years ago.. version 3 or 4 and thought it was a magnificent piece of work, it's out of my budget. I'm doing this for fun, not commercially, so can't justify much, if any, expenditure.

*adambyte:* I've checked VT, osx.freshmeat.net and apple's page. I don't dig MS Paint, but you certainly get your moneys worth 

last night I found a program called Paint FX which I downloaded and played with a bit. seems good. costs $20US which is borderline... I'll have to play with it a bit more..

thanks for all your replies, but if someone thinks of something FREE, I can afford that and definately want to know


----------

